# ISP Static IP Issues



## butzke (Jun 6, 2010)

I recently switched my ISP at my home to the AT&T U-Verse service. Along with this service I purchased a block of static IP addresses of which I have 5 usable addresses. The U-Verse service includes a residential gateway router box which is a 2Wire 3800HGV-B. Behind this I have a firewall running FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE.

Normally when an ISP issues static addresses, I typically configure these as aliases via ifconfig. My dilemma with the U-Verse service is that the static IP addresses are issued from the 2Wire box via DHCP. Therefore I need to have 5 virtual interfaces with unique MAC addresses in order to utilize all of my usable "static" addresses from AT&T.

I found the following solution using Linux/OpenWRT; also, the article details exactly what I need to accomplish: http://www.flexjunk.com/2010/01/06/utilizing-att-u-verse-static-ips-with-openwrt/.

That being said, I am looking for a solution to this problem with FreeBSD.

At first glance, it appears that NETGRAPH(4) would be the solution. After some research I found the following article: http://www.bsdatwork.com/2004/06/19/mac_spoofing_on_freebsd/. I attempted to test this out on my system to see if I could create an ngeth0 interface and have it get an IP via dhclient but was unsuccessful.

Steps taken:

```
host# kldload netgraph
host# kldload ng_socket
host# kldload ng_eiface
host# kldload ng_ether
host# kldload ng_bridge

host# ngctl mkpeer . eiface hook ether
host# ifconfig ngeth0 up
host# ifconfig
ngeth0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
```
Everything was good up to this point until I typed this command and received the following output:

```
host# ngctl mkpeer ngeth0: bridge lower link0
ngctl: send msg: Protocol family not supported
```
I am basically stuck at this point. I verified that the ngeth0 interface was created properly, but was not able to create the bridge.

Google has been no help in finding any useful information regarding the ngctl message output; and I am at a loss on how to proceed.

Is netgraph the proper solution to what I am trying to accomplish? If so, how do I go about this?

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you verified if the DHCP server must allocate you the IP addresses in order for them to become usable?  Generally if you know what the IP addresses are you can allocate them manually and they'll work.


----------



## butzke (Jun 7, 2010)

aragon:

Yes, I added the IPs as aliases via ifconfig and connected to a host outside of my network to test this. They were unusable.


----------

